# My "Slow Bulk" Program -- Is this Progress?



## kyoun1e (Apr 14, 2009)

So I've been trying to "slow bulk" since Feb 1. I started at 207 lbs. I'm now 208.5. (Was 209 last week...what?)

By week, here is my caloric intake:

Week 1: 2,743 (Feb 2, 207 lbs)
Week 2: 2,978
Week 3: 2,629
Week 4: 2,762
Week 5: 3,182
Week 6: 3111
Week 7: 3,109
Week 8: 3,334
Week 9: 3,454 (April, 7, 209 lbs)
Week 10: 3,555 (April 14, 208.5 lbs)

Now, weeks 1 - 6 could be me trying to "find maintenance." Many calculations have me at 6'2", 207 landing at around 3,200. Previous to February, I either underate my maintenance, or I ate at maintance but my diet was crap (i.e. chips, ice cream). Post Feb, I started tracking calories and macros.

I probably hit 208 during the middle weeks and I continued to ratchet up my calories...really as much as my body could accept.

My Avg. Macros by month:

* Feb: Protien (165g), Carbs (136g), Fat (136g)
* March: Protien (240g), Carbs (223g), Fat (135g)
* April: Protien (282g), Carbs (244g), Fat (151g)

So I'm pounding the protien at most likely 1.5-1.6g per lean body pound, carbs probably on the lower side, fat higher. Also taking multi and creatine.

This has fueled my 5 x 5 program (which probably needs a change come end of month)...and I'm working HARD. The weight isn't adding up, but looking in the mirror I think I look a bit stronger.

So, my question is...is this acceptable progress?

We're talking 2 lbs (if that) and some has to be fat gain. 

I guess I shouldn't be expecting much if I want to do this slowly and minimize fat gan by "slow bulking," but 1.5 - 2 lbs seems a bit low. 

Could it be that during Feb and maybe early March my body was getting its groove on with the new elevated / correct nutrition and maybe "recomping" if that is possible? And that the program really didn't start moving till week 8?

Anyways, I've taken this whole thing more seriously (obviously), trying to align nutrition with the right program to achieve my goal. Just not sure if I should be happy with results.

If you were me, how would you feel about progress?

Thanks.

KY


----------



## T_man (Apr 14, 2009)

1.5 lbs in 10 weeks is, low. Very low.
Hows your bf looking though. If you're gonna slow bulk that much in 10 weeks then your bf has to not go up, otherwise whats the point. Thats 5.2lb of muscle a year, wouldnt you rather bulk up 25-30lbs, then cut around 10-15 and be left with atleast 3x as much muscle???

Then again i dno anything about how this slow bulk works, but my bf has gone up 0.5% in the past 8 weeks and i've put on around 6lbs


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 14, 2009)

I should edit...my starting weight was probably 206. Regardless, we're talking 2.5 - 3 lbs.

BF is in check. I don't see much difference there. Clothes fit more or less the same. 

Here's the thing: A "fast" bulk just aint gonna happen. Moving from sub-2700 calories to 3500-3600 has been a challenge. Don't think my body is used to that. Maybe my metabolism is dead. Or maybe I'm just now revving it up and getting used to this new nutrition. You have to understand my diet was a wreck previously...I don't know how I had any muscle to work with to be honest.

KY


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 15, 2009)

One thing I should add is I'm definitely stronger. Across these lifts for example, I'm lifting more than I ever could:

* Flat Bench: Doing 235 and closing in on 245 5 x 5. Previously, I could maybe ramp up to doing 225 2-3 times.

* Incline Bench: Ditto. Now doing 205+ 5 x 5 when if I was lucky I'd do that once or twice.

* Shoulder Press: Pushing for 70lb dbs. 60 was a challenge previously.

* Pullups: doing 5 x 5 with 45 lbs. Could do 8-10 unweighted before.

The list goes on.

Maybe I should be satisfied with 3 lbs of gain, a little more muscle, and clear strength gains?

I could try ratcheting up my calories to the 3,700-3,750 area and see where that takes me. At this point, I'd be 500+ over maintenance. That said, feel like I'm running out of time with this bulk experiment with summer fast approaching. I'm thinking in a month, I'm reversing field and trying to cut.

KY


----------



## T_man (Apr 15, 2009)

your goals are up to you and only you to be satisfied/unhappy with your gains

if you think you're doing well then you should be happy with what you getting


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 15, 2009)

Not really sure what to be happy with I guess since I've never rigorously monitored my diet and routine at the same time.

Anyone else with any thoughts? 

The only other thing I can think of is that I'm undercounting my calories. Therefore, still around maintenance and thus, spinning my wheels with momentum carrying me ever so slowly forward.

KY


----------



## T_man (Apr 16, 2009)

kyoun1e said:


> Not really sure what to be happy with I guess since I've never rigorously monitored my diet and routine at the same time.
> 
> Anyone else with any thoughts?
> 
> ...



overcounting you mean? just get a 500 cal weight gainer shake n down that inbetween your current meals once a day. it's what did the trick for me.
I found it hard to count my average cals because my diet would change depending on what food was in the house, what my mum cooked etc as she's in charge of food and isnt all gun-ho supporting me in my efforts to build muscle. Infact she says I'm too big as it is; 175lb at 5"11.5, so its kinda tough so I have to use the weight gainer shake option. Adds some protein, carbs & EFAs to the diet too so its okay


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah...you're a young dude. Twenty years ago, I could pack on muscle like there was no tmrw. Body at 40 (going on 41 in June) aint quite the same as it used to be.

That said, liquid calories do help me top off my needs. 

I'm pretty good with the fitday accounting. With some foods, there is really no debate since you can measure either via the box info or in cups. But sometimes, especially when it comes to say, a chicken breast or some slabs of steak, I kinda just guess the oz amound. I usually use a 1/2 hamburger as a reference...I know what that looks and feels like in my stomach.

Going to keep on truckin as is at least for a couple more weeks. Body downed 3,600 calories pretty easy yesterday so I may be reaching the point where it's "ready" for me to up to 3,700ish. This would be apprx. 500 calories over maintenance.

KY


----------

